# Your Favorite Tool for Under $30



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Guys,

I am trying to think of some good tools to put on my Christmas list. Obviously, I'd love a Oneida Dust Collection System and a 55 degree lie nielsen and a 12" powermatic jointer. Unfortunately, those are not really practical things to ask your loved ones for. So, I'd like to defer to my fellow LJ's here and ask you guys what your favorite tools for under $30 are. I figure that is a good price range to float in when it comes to gifts. I don't want to just be a taker here, so I'll dish out my top 5 most useful shop tools for under $30:

1. 3M Respirator
2. Strop
3. Headlamp
4. Simple Honing Guide
5. Card Scraper Set

Those are mine! What are yours?


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

What type of work do you do mostly?


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

1) Stanley plane blades. Cheap and effective
2) Machine Oil
3) Japanese craft knife for marking.
4) Mechanical pencil. Draftsman version.

All these tools are always welcomed.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm pretty half and half as far as power tools and hand tools. I have a 3 HP unisaw, but I can sharpen a plane blade and a scraper.


----------



## Priusjames (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice thread!

Here are 5 more:
Clamp(s)
Doweling jig
Bandsaw blade (is this a tool?)
Squangle
Plans for specific projects from a list I'm interested in


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I love my magnetic stud finder. It has made putting up wood storage shelves etc SO much easier.

http://www.amazon.com/CH-Hanson-03040-Magnetic-Finder/dp/B000IKK0OI


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

My woodworking toolset is pretty limited, so you may already have these, but …

Mortise gauge
Clamps
Sandpaper
Woodworking books


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Really like the respirator idea, mine works great when I remember to use it. An ok Japanese style pull saw would be a good one to add, though a nice one would be over $30.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Kreg Jig R3 Jr Set (typically $35, but can be had for $30 on-sale). 
Face Shield (harder to lose/misplace than goggles)
Drill bit set
Jigsaw blades


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Lots of good ideas above. I would have a tough time narrowing down to five, but a few not mentioned yet that would definitely be in my top 10 are:

Flexible stainless steel ruler (6 & 12 inch)
4 inch machinist/engineer square, great for project use as well as checking machine set up
Kreg Bench Dogs


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazon.com has about 20 Japanese saws for under $30. I don't know what other woodworkers think about these, but I use mine constantly.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Jorgensen Pony Pull Saw. Love this saw. Have a couple of missing teeth on my existing copy, Need a new one.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Sandpaper. Just get me lots of sandpaper.

p.s. Santa I use Klingspor VD900 series sanding discs.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

My 2 favorite tools for under $30 are general:

- A "GOOD" ratcheting screw driver with bits (mine is from the 90's, KMart Cobalt tools I think).
- Fluke Need-L-Lock pliers (versatile needle nose pliers, cutters, crimping section holds small nuts).

For woodworking:

- Empire inch/metric combination square(s).
- Shinwa Japanese square.
- Stainless steel inch/metric ruler(s), never rust and can be used with a knife.
- Cabinet maker's clamp(s).
- Bird cage awl.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

Headphone hearing protectors, gunsmith screwdrivers , 1/4 inch drive socket set , good tape measure, Sheetrock square.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

My number 4 Stanley hand plane. My brother bought it for 15 bucks at a flea market and gave it to me for Christmas last year when i really got into woodworking. I use it all the time


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My digital calipers are used more often than anything else.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Ah, come on, lot's to ask for at under $30

How about two Narex mortise chisels, say 1/4 and 1/2 or 1/4 and 3/8" 
Dead Blow Mallet or a Beech carpenter mallet?
Try Square
Good ruler/straight edge
Marking Knife
Tape measure
You can get the Veritas Stainless Steel Marking gauge for $30, it's a great tool
Sanding drum kit
Flush Cut saw
Any router bit
Machine tooth cabinet maker rasp or file
Tilt box/digital protractor
Digital height gauge, or a set of brass setup bars
Featherboards
Nice screwdrivers
level
Apron
Ear protection
The Big Gator V Drill guide
A saw blade
Another battery for your drill/driver
A good book, say, one of Bob Flexnor's finishing books
A really good paint brush
TS Fence clamps
The new Kreg clamp
Rockler's corner squares (or equivalent)
Pony Pipe Clamps
Those new silicone glue brushes

Or send them to Harbor Freight for:
F clamps
Aluminum Bar clamps
Dial Indicator
Caliper


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I was going to add to the list but brtech covered all my ideas.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-digital-caliper-with-metric-and-sae-fractional-readings-68304.html


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Empire Tru-Blu 12" combination square
Incra hold down clamp (great for jigs)
Auger bit file
Starrett 505P-7 Miter Saw Protractor
Wixey digital angle gauge
Abranet sandpaper
Bionic face shield
Rare earth magnets (jigs & projects)


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Great thread. These are my cheaper faworite tools that can be bought new:
This nice japanese square: http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=356_358_619&products_id=2067
And this brilliant sawfile: http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=346_348_511&products_id=1479
For rougher work this simple utility knife just work: http://www.olfa.co.jp/en/body/detail/6.html
A 40 cm cheap, chinese axe bought i Aldi of all places..
This pencil is so architect-bauhaus-cool that i feel i make better sketches when using it: http://www.rotring.com/en/rotring-600-800-mechanical-pencils/292-rotring-600-silver-mechanical-pencil-05-3501178523218.html
A 2€ pocket calculator

Other things that come to mind:
A nice apron
Gloves of the thin kind with rubber on the inside. Like these: http://www.snickersworkwear.co.uk/products/gloves/weather-flex-grip-glove-left-/
Any kind of work light
Music in the shop?
Posters for the shop. Inspiration here: https://www.google.dk/search?q=woodwork+poster&client=firefox-a&hs=QDJ&rls=org.mozilla:dafficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=bUSeUr20J6qK4ASusYHQCw&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1320&bih=883&dpr=0.9

Allso 2.nd hand tools are a great gift. One of the best gifts i ever got was an old french scrub plane that cost about 5€ in a antique store that a friend gave me.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I'm not a fan of that empire combo square. Spoiled by good ones I guess
I do like a Swanson speed square. An empire large framing square is pretty nice.
I have the Veritas 4" double square, which is fabulous, but it's $37. You probably could find a PEC one for a bit over $30.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome replies guys. I was hoping this would catch some eyes and I would get some thoughts from everyone else. I wanted to start it up for everyone along with myself. If we woodworkers love anything more than wood, it is a cheap and functional tool. Keep em' coming! Hopefully this helps everyone who reads it come up with some good ideas!


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

My HF multi tool.
kreg multi mark
Irwin quick grips
Jorgensen clamps
Milwaukee screwdrivers
HF narrow crown stapler


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Been really happy with my Shinto Saw Rasp, Iwasaki Carving File, Card Scrapers, Flying Dutchman fret saw blades and Olsen PGT blades, the rare earth magnets sampler from Lee Valley and swing arm magnifier with light (gets more useful with age).


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

When it's on sale… a Wixley or similar digital angle gauge, or height gauge too.

Cant get enough 6" and 12" clamps, or a nice mechanical pencil?

Gotta love the holidays and the folks who support craftsmen.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

$18 plus s/h:


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Gotta love all the smalls in a shop. Can't resist buying some every time I'm in dynamite tool. (That's my local tool dealer btw) here's a few to add. 
Sawzall blades 
Circle cutting jig for router
Angle box
Small machinist square
Drill index
Router bits
Center finding square
Shop apron 
And if your looking for a respirator might I suggest this one from miller. I know it's a welding company but I have it and I love it. It's low profile and very comfortable. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008PN8YPC








It's the lpr-100 
Plus when u wear it you look like Bane. Lol


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Easy peasy. Quality tools that are cost effective.
You could probably get two items.

http://store.harryepstein.com/c/ProductsEngineering.html


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Great thread

If you don't have one a variable speed oscillating multi tool from HF or Lumber Liquidators can often be had for under $30

I like the books suggestion someone else had, but how has no one suggested some wood. We can have all the tools in the world, but what kind of woodworkers would be without wood?


----------



## Jim584 (Oct 6, 2013)

1) drill bit set (so I can have some more to lose)
2) BIG jug of wood glue
3) card scraper
4) screws of various sizes
5) clamp lamps

I have several other wish list items but I think these are my top 5, mostly stuff that I am always running out of or losing.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

Tools I got for under $30:
-block plane, jack plane, smoothing plane, scrub plane, jointer plane, carcass saw, dovetail saw, panel saw, marking guage, set of 4 chisels, brace & bits…

...I haven't paid more than $30 for very many tools…


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't own all these tools, but there available at the $30 price range at HF.
I do own the cutout tool, Item # 42831 I made a aluminum base for it to replace the plastic one, cuts like a champ.
Just as good as a roto zip.
--------------------------

Variable Speed Rotary Tool Kit
Item # 68696 
Only: $29.99 
Sale: $22.99

6 Amp Reciprocating Saw with Rotating Handle
Item # 65570 
Only: $49.99 
Sale: $24.99

Oscillating Multifunction Power Tool
Item # 60428 
Only: $49.99 
Sale: $17.99

Electric Cutout Tool
Item # 42831 
Only: $29.99 
Sale: $20.99

18 Volt 5-1/2" Cordless Circular Saw with Laser Guide System
Item # 68849 
Only: $49.99 
Sale: $29.99

Cordless Drill/Driver with Keyless Chuck, 3/8", 18 Volt
Item # 68239 
Only: $34.99 
Sale: $19.99

1/4 in. Trim Router
Item # 44914 
Only: $34.99 
Sale: $29.99

Variable Speed Jigsaw
Item # 69436 
Only: $24.99 
Sale: $20.99

1/2 in. Hammer Drill
Item # 69947 
Only: $29.99 
Sale: $20.99


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

Im with Team Turpin No 1 in my book I have 3 pullsaws and love them


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

A nice chunk of wood off Ebay or a grab bag of exotics from somewhere or the new Brinkman 235 lu maglite mini it is blinding bright


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It is about $35 these days, but the Veritas sliding square
is a tool I use an awful lot.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

@Greg: "Dynamite Tools" has to be the coolest name for at tool store! Beats my local "Silvan" for sure..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

@mr Denmark. It's a great store too. Every time I go in there it's a couple hundred buck. (Sometimes couple thousand :/ You should check out there website.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

dial caliper
Wexley angle gauge 
4" adjustable square
Marking knife
100s of pencils


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Glad for this post. Have to buy a gift for a coworker who just mentioned he has a budding interest in woodworking. As of now im leaning towards a kreg jr which with a current coupon goes for $30. Worried it might be a little advanced for a guy who is just getting into things. Most useful to him might be a basic woodworking book/manual but that seems rather boring.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

If I was to pick just one item that I use just about every time I go in the shop it is this square. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,42936&p=66573
Mike


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Leather gloves.


----------



## grelcar (Jul 1, 2010)

I am primarily a power tool guy and these are some of my most used item around the shop and some other ideas
Fraction/decimal dial calipers
Digital angle gauge
6" combination square
6", 12" and 24" steel rules (or metric version) (I like the center finder type)
Router bit and saw blade height gauges
Brightly colored tape measures
Brass setup bars
Card scrapers
Glue roller
12" Quick clamps
Sandpaper Sheets
Sandpaper for whatever sanders you have
Router bits you need for upcoming project 
Router bits to replace ones that are worn out
Drill bits to replace ones that are dull or missing
Magnetic gooseneck lamps
A light fixture for that dark spot in your shop
Commonly used screws or other hardware
Replacement power tool batteries (cheap ones on Amazon work well)
Respirator or filters if you already have one
Hardware for an upcoming project
Books you have been wanting
A big metal dustpan (I used on all the time before I had a dust collector)
A broom for shop use only (so you can find it when you need it and you don't bring sawdust inside)
A bunch of old school wooden pencils


----------

